# Which Dog Breed do you have...???



## LeoMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Which Dog Breed do you have...???
_________________


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We have his 'n' hers Sarplaninacs.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have two GSDs


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have two GSDs


GSD's = Great Soppy Dogs.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you asking about breeding dogs or just owned dogs?

I have a silly old Golden Retriever 
Never bred from though


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

2 goldies.......soon to be more!!!


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

German Shepherd Dog (GSD)
Pomeranian 
2x Jack Russell/Collie/Fox Terrier mixed brothers (I call them mutts lol)

None of my dogs were bred from, all have been neutered.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

One Rhodesian Ridgeback (soon to be two, fingers crossed!). He is entire but won't be used for breeding.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a x bearded collie rescue dog & 2 bassets all neutered & never been bred from.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

One English Setter puppy, great big soppy thing that he is.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a jack russell terrier a rottie and an old lab gun dog


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Pezant said:


> One English Setter puppy, great big soppy thing that he is.





LeoMax said:


> Which Dog Breed do you have...???
> _________________


A few dogue de bordeaux' and am sure i can squeze a few more in oh and a couple of terriers x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Two goldies


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

3 Golden Retriever's


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

3 German Shepherd bitches and an iddy biddy jack russel/yorkie cross male.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

one daft dobermann


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I have an entire 2 year old ridgeback X rotty x lab who will never be bred from and an almost 6 month old Italian spinone who depending on his results both as a show and working dog may be bred from in the future.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

3 tollers. One has sired litters, I plan to breed from one bitch and the other has been spayed.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a German Shepherd bitch, a Rottweiler x Husky dog & a Bitsa bitch (breeds in her history are anyone's guess!).
They're all rescues, the 2 adults are neutered & pup will be too.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Four Border Terriers.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Three English Springers, all boys, won't ever breed.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

which breed do you have?

we have a Blue Lurcher,(complete).


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

2 mini long haired dachshunds, a chiweenie (chihuahua x dachshund) and a GSD, 3 boys & 1 girl


----------



## kaypug (Jun 29, 2012)

2 pugs, 1 chihuahua and a black lab! All boys


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Three English Springers, all boys,* won't ever breed*.


Well of course not silly! They're all boys!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Weimaraners x 2


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Currently 6 Labs, (4 girls, 2 boys - all entire and all health-tested) 3 chocolate, 2 yellows, 1 black - within that - a mother, daughter and grand-daughter - eldest is 10 (granny) - youngest is 2 this month (not related).

4 of them are shown - and hopefully in the next 12 months or so, we will welcome number 7, but not sure how that will come about yet


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

One Alaskan Malamute and One English springer spaniel


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

GSD bitch, JRTxPug dog...both neutered - first from a breeder, second from a rescue.xx


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Two English Bull Terriers, Bitch nutured, male pup still in tact. Will not be breeding


----------



## biggreys (May 12, 2012)

1 basset hound
2 greyhounds
1 Gsd x rottie
1 staffy pup. All girls are spayed apart from Ellie whos to young, but she will be


----------



## salukibel (Sep 17, 2012)

One Saluki at the moment. She's not spayed, but I won't be bred from. (I am showing her though)

Previously I've had a Golden Retriever, and I will most likely have more of both breeds in the future.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

2 staffordshire bull terriers 
1 German Shepherd Dog


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

2 French bulldogs both girls (shown and one in pup) So will have another 2 by the end of the year. Pup from the litter and a boy bought in.
1 lovely Dogue de Bordeaux girl, though doubt she will be bred from  (shes on holiday at our friend at the moment)

Previously had welsh springers, shelties, dobermanns and a boxer. All rescues


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

One pampered West Highland White Terrier, neutered.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

English Cocker Spaniels, show type.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

2 male Boxers, both rescued one neutered the other not as he is too young but will be in the future.


----------



## Echuca Working Collies (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi

I have three rough Collies, all intact. A young man Tengel, his mother Heike and another little girl Villemo

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 11, 2012)

2 Staffordshire bull terriers

Male 6mths - will be shown
Female 18mths.

They are my baby's !!


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

1 Border collie-due to be speyed next month
1 JRT-neutered
1 American bulldog-entire
2 Greyhounds-entire


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

A German Shepherd, not neutered. Yet.



Dogless said:


> One Rhodesian Ridgeback (soon to be two, fingers crossed!). He is entire but won't be used for breeding.


Another RR on the way? How exciting


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I have one neutered Siberian husky boy.


----------



## Floppy Ears (Apr 16, 2011)

Cocker Spaniels show type and Rough collies.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have 7 whippets aged between 4 years and 12 years 3 entire bitches,1 has had pups the other 2 will not be bred from 3 entire dogs all have been used as studs and 1 castrated dog.

1 ex racing greyhound entire but never bred, 1 irish setter never bred and 4 italian greyhounds never bred but all entire as they are shown with the exception of Micca who has a bad back leg and will ne speyed after her first season.

2 cross breds 1 an ig cross whippet the other a chihuahua cross yorkie and a chihuahua bitch who has been bred from before we got her.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

2 GSD'S, 1 rottie and a huskey, and a lab at the moment which is foster.


----------



## staffygurl (Aug 29, 2011)

We have a gorgeous 21 month old female Staffordshire Bull Terrier, neutered.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

A very faithful Kangal


----------



## Cleopatra2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Rottweiler


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I have one little Jack Russell - spayed, never been bred


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Border Collie, and a Border Collie cross


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Entire black working Lab bitch - 7 months

Possibility of breeding when old enough providing her health tests are good.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Echuca Working Collies said:


> Hi
> 
> I have three rough Collies, all intact. A young man Tengel, his mother Heike and another little girl Villemo
> 
> ...


i want piccies pls


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

Blue Great Dane


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

2 Rough Collies 1 male 1 female
1 Fox Red Yellow Lab female
1 Pyrenees female
1 Sheltie female

male collie has been used for stud by the original breeder his pups are now in the show ring
lab has had 1 litter
the rest are intact but never been bred and the Pyr well she's a pup


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bull terrier who is spayed and a Manchester Terrier that is entire and will be staying entire but will never be used to breed


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Dobermann boy, entire.


----------



## Echuca Working Collies (Sep 17, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> i want piccies pls


Hi Jenny

Thank you for asking 
Here are a couple of pictures of my crew 
 My 10 year young Heike

 My young man Tengel (son of Heike)

 My youngest little girl Villemo

Sincerely
Elisabeth


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a staffy and american bulldog


----------



## jussy (Sep 20, 2012)

I have two female and one male working Cocker Spaniels:crazy:


----------



## Sharon1992 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have 1 adorable little Miniature Pinscher crossed with a Jack Russel.


----------



## LeoMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice one Choice....


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a bullmastiff.


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

Miniature dachshund


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

For me its Border Collies


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

English Shepherds :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a Female Border Collie


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

3 Irish Setters - 2 bitches + 1 puppy dog

They are my first, my last, my everything!!!!


----------



## Kar23 (Oct 15, 2012)

We have 2 Finnish Lapphunds


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I have 7 whippets aged between 4 years and 12 years 3 entire bitches,1 has had pups the other 2 will not be bred from 3 entire dogs all have been used as studs and 1 castrated dog.
> 
> 1 ex racing greyhound entire but never bred, 1 irish setter never bred and 4 italian greyhounds never bred but all entire as they are shown with the exception of Micca who has a bad back leg and will ne speyed after her first season.
> 
> 2 cross breds 1 an ig cross whippet the other a chihuahua cross yorkie and a chihuahua bitch who has been bred from before we got her.


That's a lot! 
Do you also have several acres of land ?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

1 Irish Setter. Hang on, let me do a recount. Feels like there's dogs getting into mischief everywhere! 

May breed at some point, or may not.


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Used to have a gorgeous Orange english setter Jasper 
Now have a Dogue de Bordeaux and a Great Dane :001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a Miniature Pinscher.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

pug x boston terrier


----------



## Kleekai (Oct 14, 2012)

I have Alaskan klee kai


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have three Alaskan Malamutes - glutton for punishment you see!


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

I have 5 chihuahuas. 

Was going to have a Boston terrier a few weeks ago but the breeder couldn't decide on which puppy he wanted to keep for the show ring so kept both  I will get one one day


----------



## LeoMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice Choice all of you...


----------



## mrslb333 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have 2 Lhasa apso's and a British bulldog


----------



## LeoMax (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice one choice to all of you....


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

I have 1 GSD and 2 Chodsky pes


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 3 Border Collies...soon to be 4


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

2 long haired Prague Ratters (Prazsky Krysarik)black and tan female, red male and a Yorkie X Chihuahua spayed.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i have alot of cats but currently no dogs. one day i want another rough collie, my first in 16 years.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

I have A Rottweiler, A Rottweiler x GSD X Damation (so I was told but not convinced), A Labrador X Border Collie, A Border Collie & A Staffy x American Bulldog


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

St Bernard


----------



## TillyBunny (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a beautiful Japanese Spitz bitch x


----------



## Sarah1230 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a 3 month old newfoundland


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

This time next week I will have a St Bernard  cannot wait


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a very handsome black and white sprocker spaniel as in my avatar, a total loony tune but I love him. When I retire 2 yrs 6 months, not that Im counting :tongue_smilie: I would like another sprocker but a pup next time.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a female mongrel, a red male Staffordshire Bull Terrier and soon to be a black female Staffordshire Bull Terrier on Saturday


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

A gorgeous but naughty Weimie...


----------



## Dynomutt (Nov 5, 2012)

Siberian husky x Czech Wolf


----------



## Tudful (Jun 9, 2012)

We have a welsh springer spaniel..... 5 months old:001_smile:


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I have a 3 month old American Akita male.


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

We have a Bull Terrier and Bull Terrier X 
Bull Terriers are described has a 3 year old child in a dog suit.How true that is lol


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

LeoMax said:


> Which Dog Breed do you have...???
> _________________


German Shepherd and German Shepherd cross Collie


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

English cocker spaniels :001_wub:


----------



## xMaloreyx (Jan 3, 2013)

I have Simba (Miniature Schnauzer), Bruno (Pug x Chihuahua), and Jazzy (Shih Tzu).


----------



## Lesleyann (Apr 22, 2009)

two GSD's

Both females mother and daughter


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Siberian Husky and Golden Retriever :001_wub:


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Collies 100


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

Four malamutes and missing the sound of tiny feet so may have another litter this year


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

two alsatians one old and one young both neutered.


----------



## ZuluAndMe (Jan 2, 2013)

Just one staffordshire bull terrier pup...for now.

OH is pestering me about adding a Rhodesian ridgeback to our lot :rolleyes5:


----------



## prestigewalking (Nov 8, 2012)

Springer Spaniel


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

GSD, GSP, BC, Mutt :001_smile:


----------



## Steeleye Span (Jan 10, 2012)

2 x Border Collies both neutered


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> GSD, GSP, BC, Mutt :001_smile:


what does gsp stand for ?


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Male and Female SBT's and a Female mongrel


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

3 Great Danes.


----------



## cerigitts (Dec 11, 2012)

nickarzia zeke davies said:


> what does gsp stand for ?


German Shorthaired Pointer my guess would be.....


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

patterdale terrier


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Long Coat Chihuahuas


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Male American bulldog
Female American bulldog x something quirky ;-))


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a beautful male SBT.


----------



## lisablair (Mar 30, 2010)

Nothing at the moment but will be picking my pup up on saturday :thumbup: can't wait!! He is a Tibetan Mastiff


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Staffordbull terrier dog called Bruno.


----------

